# Intel NUC and Dell monitor (HDMI)



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 13, 2021)

Hullo there everyone,
I just bought an Intel NUC. The CPU is a tenth generation i7 (Frost Canyon).
 I connected its single HDMI out to a new Dell monitor. Text mode works fine - when FreeBSD Boots it says something about 800x600 and I’m fine to use the shell etc.

I’ve installed kde5, xorg and drm-kmod from pkg.

I’ve enabled hald, dbus, and /proc

I’ve added myself to the wheel and video groups and confirmed this with getent.

I’ve added the line kld_list=“/boot/modules/i915kms” to /etc/rc.conf

I’ve put the correct command to start KDE in ~/.xinitrc

When I type xrandr, it just says “can’t open display”

When I type “startx”, xorg complains that the driver “intel” doesn’t exist and then says “connection refused”. Writing a custom xorg.conf and telling it to load i915kms instead doesn’t work.

I can load i915kms with kldload, and it says it’s loaded it (i.e. it won’t let me load it twice), but weirdly there is no visual sign of a graphics driver having been loaded - no flash, no change in text size - nothing.

It’s as if FreeBSD simply doesn’t know the monitor is there, or doesn’t know its capabilities.

I’d be really grateful if someone could help.


----------



## balanga (Mar 13, 2021)

Maybe “/boot/modules/i915kms”  =>   “/boot/modules/i915kms*.ko*” ...


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi balanga,
Correction: just checked and I did actually include the .ko.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 13, 2021)

Could you please post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log, so we get an idea what could have gone wrong ?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 13, 2021)

> When I type “startx”, xorg complains that the driver “intel” doesn’t exist



Please install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and try again.

Also important to know: SDDM uses plasma-wayland as default session but it dont works, you can change to an other session manually on the SDDM screen.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 13, 2021)

Hi there,
I tried installing xf86-video-intel and it still doesn't work. Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:


```
[   201.505]
X.Org X Server 1.20.9
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   201.505] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p4 amd64
[   201.505] Current Operating System: FreeBSD NUC 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64
[   201.505] Build Date: 25 February 2021  10:59:29AM
[   201.505] 
[   201.505] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   201.505]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   201.505] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   201.505] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Mar 13 23:08:26 2021
[   201.505] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   201.506] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   201.506] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   201.506] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   201.506] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   201.506] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   201.506] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   201.506] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   201.506] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   201.506] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   201.506] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   201.506] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   201.506] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   201.506] (II) Loader magic: 0x434a80
[   201.506] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   201.506]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   201.506]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   201.506]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   201.506]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   201.506] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:9bca:8086:2081 rev 4, Mem @ 0x6022000000/16777216, 0x4000000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00003000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   201.506] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   201.506] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   201.507] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   201.507]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.0.0
[   201.507]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   201.507] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[   201.507] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   201.507] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[   201.507] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   201.507] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   201.507] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   201.507] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[   201.507] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   201.507]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 2.99.917
[   201.507]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   201.507]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   201.507] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   201.507] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   201.507] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   201.507]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 1.20.9
[   201.507]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   201.507]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   201.507] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   201.507] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   201.507] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   201.507]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 0.0.5
[   201.507]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   201.507] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   201.507] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   201.507] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   201.507]     compiled for 1.20.9, module version = 2.5.0
[   201.507]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   201.507]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   201.507] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[   201.507] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[   201.507] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[   201.507] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[   201.507] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   201.507] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   201.507] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   201.507] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   201.507] (--) using VT number 9

[   201.507] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   201.507] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   201.507] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   201.507] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   201.507] scfb trace: probe start
[   201.507] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   201.507] scfb trace: probe done
[   201.507] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   201.507] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   201.507] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   201.507] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   201.507] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
[   201.507] (EE)
[   201.507] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
     at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[   201.507] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   201.507] (EE)
[   201.507] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 13, 2021)

Okay so I just found the *new* error message in this thread:









						Solved - FreeBSD 12.2 startx failed '(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory'
					

Dear All,  I have one ThinkPad X1 Carbon 5th, and last week the FreeBSD 12.2 has been installed on the Laptop. After the compilation of the x11/xorg, and added the user in the video group pw groupmod video -m USER, at last I executed the #startx. But failed. Error Message  [   126.525] (EE) open...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




The OP’s solution involved reinstalling with an old version of FreeBSD. Surely there’s a less drastic solution? I just downloaded KDE via my iPhone and it’s not an experience I want to repeat!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 14, 2021)

> [   201.507] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory.



This looks mostly like that the drm driver was not loaded.

Can you send a log of `dmesg` ? or /var/log/messages ?


----------



## Snurg (Mar 14, 2021)

AlexanderProphet said:


> [   201.507] (EE)
> Fatal server error:
> [   201.507] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. *Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices*


It happens quite often that no video card is being found.
Often caused by "Enable PnP" setting active in the BIOS, reshuffling the PCI addresses.
If changing that setting doesn't help:

Please show the output of `pciconf -lv | grep -A4 vgapci`.
We must then form a BusID directive according to the above commands' output:

vgapci0@pci0:*1:0:0*:  --> BusID "*1:0:0*"

and put it into the xorg config file.



AlexanderProphet said:


> The OP’s solution involved reinstalling with an old version of FreeBSD. Surely there’s a less drastic solution? I just downloaded KDE via my iPhone and it’s not an experience I want to repeat!


SirDice recently said this has been fixed already. (I hope I didn't misunderstand him)
Please first check the BusID above.



AlexanderProphet said:


> [   201.507] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
> i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
> 915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
> Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
> GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43


Alexander88207 I have to correct myself; the old and the new Intel drivers have merged some time ago. The supported HW (e.g. the graphics cores of the Intel onboard chipsets) is listed above.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 14, 2021)

Hullo there,
dmesg says:


```
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2020 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)
VT(efifb): resolution 800x600
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10710U CPU @ 1.10GHz (1600.00-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0xa0660  Family=0x6  Model=0xa6  Stepping=0
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,SDBG,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x29c67af<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,SGX,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,NFPUSG,MPX,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,PROCTRACE>
  Structured Extended Features3=0xbc000400<MD_CLEAR,IBPB,STIBP,L1DFL,ARCH_CAP,SSBD>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  IA32_ARCH_CAPS=0x2b<RDCL_NO,IBRS_ALL,SKIP_L1DFL_VME>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16291094528 (15536 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL NUC9i5FN>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 12 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 6 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-119 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 4 9 3 11 7 8 6 2 10 5
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1600000000 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4336] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff81115e40, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
efirtc0: <EFI Realtime Clock> on motherboard
efirtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <INTEL> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: memory range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET7" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 340
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x6e> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x303f mem 0x6022000000-0x6022ffffff,0x4000000000-0x400fffffff at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
xhci0: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x6023100000-0x602310ffff at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <memory, RAM> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <network> at device 20.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus> at device 21.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <serial bus> at device 21.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3090-0x3097,0x3080-0x3083,0x3060-0x307f mem 0x96320000-0x96321fff,0x96323000-0x963230ff,0x96322000-0x963227ff at device 23.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 1 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci2
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci2
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci2
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
xhci1: <XHCI (generic) USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x95f00000-0x95f0ffff at device 0.0 on pci4
xhci1: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus1 on xhci1
usbus1: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
nvme0: <Generic NVMe Device> mem 0x96200000-0x96203fff at device 0.0 on pci5
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 29.5 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0x96100000-0x96100fff at device 0.0 on pci6
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
hdac0: <Intel Comet Lake-LP HDA Controller> mem 0x6023110000-0x6023113fff,0x6023000000-0x60230fffff at device 31.3 on pci0
pci0: <serial bus> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection> mem 0x96300000-0x9631ffff at device 31.6 on pci0
em0: Using 1024 TX descriptors and 1024 RX descriptors
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 1c:69:7a:6b:dc:8e
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_syscontainer0: <System Container> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: _HOT value is absurd, ignored (-73.1C)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
atrtc0: non-PNP ISA device will be removed from GENERIC in FreeBSD 12.
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
acpi_tz1: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-263.1C)
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
nvd0: <Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB> NVMe namespace
nvd0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC256 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC256 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC256 (Analog)> at nid 33 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Kaby Lake HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Kaby Lake Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa1
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/nvd0p2 [rw]...
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
lo0: link state changed to UP
uhub0: 18 ports with 18 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0
ugen0.3: <BTC USB Keyboard> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub0
ukbd0: <BTC USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.80, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd1 at ukbd0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0026> at usbus0
ums0 on uhub0
ums0: <Logitech USB Optical Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/54.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0 on uhub0
uhid0: <BTC USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.80, addr 2> on usbus0
```

The pciconf command reported 0:8:0 for the vgapci - I inferred from what you said Snurg that I should put 

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "card0"
  Driver "intel"
  BusID "0:8:0"
EndSection
```

in a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ? I hope this was correct? It didn't work anyway.
I had a look through the BIOS and couldn't find anything related to PnP. I *did* see an option to choose the "primary video device" so I selected HDMI but that didn't help either.
Thanks for your efforts so far everyone I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Minbari (Mar 14, 2021)

Your GPU is 10th Gen Intel graphics and according to the FreeBSD wiki: " FreeBSD 12, using drm-kmod, support is the same as on Linux 4.16". Linux 4.16 has only support till Coffe Lake (8 Gen). Your CPU/GPU is Comet Lake (Gen 10) so you need a drm-kmod based on Linux 5.4 and that module can only be founded in FreeBSD 13.0.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh my. I could’ve saved a lot of frustration if I hadn’t just *assumed* it was supported. Sorry everyone and thanks Minbari.
I think I’ll install Kubuntu for now...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 14, 2021)

It's too early to give up


----------



## Snurg (Mar 14, 2021)

The drm-devel-kmod should support up to Gen. 12.
Hope you didn't already wipe the disk for having to resort to Linux, so you can give the above drm-kmod version a try.



AlexanderProphet said:


> Oh my. I could’ve saved a lot of frustration if I hadn’t just *assumed* it was supported. Sorry everyone and thanks Minbari.
> I think I’ll install Kubuntu for now...



I can *very well* understand your frustration, as I share it.
It is just embarrassing to try to advocate an OS and having to explain that you need hardware no less than three years old to be able to use it.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 14, 2021)

Too late. I installed Kubuntu. I understand FreeBSD 13 is arriving very soon so I thought I’d just use Kubuntu for a couple of weeks. I had no idea I could just install a package... oops. I assumed I would end up having to mix source code with packages and last time I tried that my whole system kept freezing.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes that is very frustrating.
So much hassle only to get the system booted (e.g. finding the correct way to set X set up).
Exactly this is my motivation for the crazy challenge making an autodetect/autoconfig script.

I also just *assumed* that the standard drivers would cover modern cards.
But now, thanks to your post, I now know that this does not apply to cards who need (?) drm-kmod.

Sadly I currently have no working computer that has other than Nvidia, so I am unable to find out *whether it would alternatively be possible to ditch drm-kmod and i915kms, and only use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel*, which supports Intel GPUs up to Generation 12. As an user who just needs to get things done, I do not really care about KMS.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 14, 2021)

Snurg said:


> *ditch drm-kmod and i915kms, and only use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel*.











						Intel NUC and Dell monitor (HDMI)
					

Hullo there everyone, I just bought an Intel NUC. The CPU is a tenth generation i7 (Frost Canyon).  I connected its single HDMI out to a new Dell monitor. Text mode works fine - when FreeBSD Boots it says something about 800x600 and I’m fine to use the shell etc.  I’ve installed kde5, xorg and...




					forums.FreeBSD.org
				



Xorg can pickup intel cards and use them alone but the proper way is kernel drm drivers + Xorg.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 14, 2021)

So ditching KMS to use latest Intel GPUs works?
If that is true, that would be AWESOME


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Mar 14, 2021)

Hullo Snurg,
Yes I wish I hadn’t been so quick to wipe FreeBSD now. I was just fed up as I had bought the new computer as a hobby type thing and I just was thinking “****, this doesn’t feel like a hobby anymore...”
I wish you luck with your script. Writing software is a bit thankless compared to other arts like making music... so expect bug reports and little else!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 14, 2021)

Snurg said:


> So ditching KMS to use latest Intel GPUs works?
> If that is true, that would be AWESOME



Sorry, i must correct myself this does not work. I think I saw something like this in a few support threads years ago that this might be the case but I could have been wrong. Just tested it with my Intel Atom to be sure.


----------



## Snurg (Mar 14, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> ...this might be the case but I could have been wrong. Just tested it with my Intel Atom to be sure.


Might definitely worth to research whether the x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel possibly still have some option to use without KMS! Maybe worth a separate post.



AlexanderProphet said:


> “****, this doesn’t feel like a hobby anymore...”


Exactly this is what I feel when I install FreeBSD and why I always am glad when I got X up and running and finally can do work.
After that got done, FreeBSD is just sweet. Linux is quick and sweet to install, but the constant retching afterward... 
Thank you for your good wishes  , may they come true


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 14, 2021)

Snurg said:


> Might definitely worth to research whether the x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu and x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel possibly still have some option to use without KMS! Maybe worth a separate post.



No really could be total nonsense please do not take it seriously


----------



## Minbari (Mar 15, 2021)

AlexanderProphet said:


> Too late. I installed Kubuntu. I understand FreeBSD 13 is arriving very soon so I thought I’d just use Kubuntu for a couple of weeks.


FreeBSD-13.0-RC2 is here and is enough stable for desktop usage or wait till friday when RC3 is out. That is basically just like a RELEASE.


----------

